# 2.0L Exhaust Manifold Removal



## JBudz (Oct 16, 2013)

I tried searching this, but couldnt find what I was looking for....

So the situation is this, my pipe fell off from the exhaust manifold (before the bracket that connects the rest of the pipe to the manifold), and so I stuck the pipe back on and welded as much as I could to the manifold, but I couldnt finish the weld because of the angle of the MIG gun and not enough space to get the gun in there. So I've been driving w/ the exhaust leak for a while now and need to finish fixing it, but I need to get the heat-shield off, looks not too bad to unbolt but there's some sort of line running through it, looks to be a coolant line? Im not sure if this nut on the metal line is like a sleeve or not (if it'll slide back on the line when unbolted), I dont think I want to start bending the metal line to try getting the heat shield off, so was wondering how to get it off if anyone has done so before? The thing I'm talking about is a metal line that goes into another line closer to the driver's side of that heat shield. Also, how to remove the 'tower' that the metal line is running into? 

Thanks for helping out a noob!


----------



## JBudz (Oct 16, 2013)

Doesn't look like pics uploaded, here's the links:

http://s786.photobucket.com/user/JB...rt=3&o=0&_suid=138195980611207422044660620315

http://s786.photobucket.com/user/JB...t=3&o=1&_suid=1381960210079022491180391801213


----------



## My Big (Dec 26, 2010)

i think that's an EGR valve (if your car is 1993-1995)


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

Disconnect hard
plastic air pump hose and vacuum line from combi-valve,
secondary metal air pipe flare nut from combi-valve, and loosen
lower flange nut so that you can push pipe out of fitting and
rotate pipe towards driver side of vehicle to allow removal.
Remove three bolts using a 6mm hex driver and one bolt using a
5mm hex driver – lift out heat shield.


----------



## JBudz (Oct 16, 2013)

Awesome, thnx!
Oops, forgot to mention it's an '04....


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

The flex section probably broke. Common problem.

Just unbolt the 4 bolts that connect the pipe to the manifold, no need to mess with the secondary air or manifold.

What I usually do is cut the original flex piece off completely, then re-bolt the flange to the manifold, and clamp the cat to the muffler. Then put a new flex piece in the gap and use a welder to tack it in place so the angles are correct, then remove the assembly and run a nice bead on the bench, and re-install the cat pipe with a new gasket and sleeve clamp.


----------

